# Just arrived yesterday...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

These are factory pictures. I'll have better pics up on the website of the weekend.

Preorders will be shipping out in the next few days. If you have any questions regarding your order, please direct them to [email protected] 

Best Regards,

Dan 

Dash Motorsports


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They look beautiful so far.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet! :thumbsup:
I can hardly wait for Lenny to ship!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: SWEET!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Very sharp!Cheap price,and no assembly,you have rrr beat bigtime!
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Dan!

Looks great from here...excited for the debut pics.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

look like my next "gotta haves"


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Very sharp!Cheap price,and no assembly,you have rrr beat bigtime!
> DRAGjet


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Nice Cars*

Hello:

I love the new bodies, however, on the web site it does not list any prices.

Thanks

Voxxer


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Very Nice Dan,good job will be ordering when I get home tomorrow need a british racing green one to taunt Joe with..lol


Dave


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Very nice. Much better than I imagined. I'm also after a British Racing Green one, but I only need one and the $25 minimun kept me from doing a preorder. I'll be watching for these from the vendors, but if anyone spots one for sale, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Very Nice Dan,good job will be ordering when I get home tomorrow need a british racing green one to taunt Joe with..lol
> 
> 
> Dave


Silly Coach....I pre-ordered the BR green one!  *Snoopy dance*


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I already placed my order with Tom Stumpf... 2 of everything, as usual. 
One to race, one to case! 

I also saw a few pics of your hippie buses too... another homerun for Dash

Great work Dan!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One of the better looking Cobras I've seen. Guess I'll be placing an order for a couple of them.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Dan,

Your killing my wallet... 442's, Roadrunners, busses, now this along with all the '55... My wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Silly Coach....I pre-ordered the BR green one!  *Snoopy dance*


Keep countin' those unhatched eggs Snoopy. See: CJ's MIA auction entry.

We already paid off yer mailman!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Can we see a pic with the body on a chassis?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Keep countin' those unhatched eggs Snoopy. See: CJ's MIA auction entry.
> 
> We already paid off yer mailman!


 
Awwwe dang!...hehehe....yeah...not so much, there, Bill. My postman is a postWOMAN. I get special delivery of all* my parcels. It is amazing what a few McDonalds gift certificates at Yule time can do! 

Besides...*I* think that CJs GS vette looks GREAT in my jebus case and ripping around my track! hehehehehe...Did I mention how fast it was? LOL!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

rodstrguy said:


> Dan,
> 
> Your killing my wallet... 442's, Roadrunners, busses, now this along with all the '55... My wife is gonna kill me.


Yeah, I told Dan that one too!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooooooooh boy! Can't wait to get these in the mail oooooooooooooh boy!

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Are these on the site to order or did I miss the page? Definitely need a couple of these! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Very nice Dan, very nice indeed. Dan any chance you might start your own line of wheels 

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Any chance someone will have these at the Beer's show tomorrow Super Bowl Sunday?


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I didn't order any,now i might have to change my mind and open up my wallet again and place my order.Unless of course someone is selling them at the Super Bowl show on Sunday in Long Island.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL! Just simply beautiful. Finally a Cobra you don't have to spend a lot of money on. Great work Lenny. Randy.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's pics of one of mine on a JL Ultra-G chassis. I think I lowered it as much as I can. I think it sits pretty good after lowering a bit. I shaved the rails on the gear plate back and ground the inside of the body a bit.




























I would say its one of my best looking T-Jets.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wondering...*

Anyone got a JL to put next to the Dash version for comparison?? Looks like Dan got the lines a little swoopier than either Jl or Aurora for that matter (which is a good :thumbsup: ). nd


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got one, but its too late now for me to snap and post the pic.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That extra traction-magnet lug hanging down behind the ski (third pic) fools the eye.
Makes it look like the body is sitting higher than it actually is, yeah?
I can hardly wait 'til these show up in my mailbox! WOOT!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would like it lower but, I'm happy.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Is that Space Ghost or The Michelin Man behind the wheel of that Cobra?

The chrome pieces look nice on that car.

It looks like it's sized for the long wheelbase. Correct?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes. long.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dan,are you going to make the ford f-100 t-jet pickup?I would like to know if I you are.Thanks!
DRAGjet


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

micyou03 said:


> Any chance someone will have these at the Beer's show tomorrow Super Bowl Sunday?


Well I just saw this,so were you happy with the cars.I know you also got your free one.Tom Stumpf


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Dan,are you going to make the ford f-100 t-jet pickup?I would like to know if I you are.Thanks!
> DRAGjet


Chris,
Is that the infamous 56 Ford that we've been 'feuding' about?

Dan


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

No feud man,not anymore.i kinda grew up!lol Just wondering if you were gonna do it.I was thinking about re-doing the truck,but if your gonna do it,I wont bother.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just for the record,I wish you all the best and god bless!Lifes too short to argue.
DRAGjet


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

If you guys don't argue once in awhile I'll be out of a job.Dan will let me go from the Public Relations position.I don't know if I can afford the pay cut from this non paying job.Tom


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> If you guys don't argue once in awhile I'll be out of a job.Dan will let me go from the Public Relations position.I don't know if I can afford the pay cut from this non paying job.Tom


I think your job is secure...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Tom's a great guy.
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Tom's a great guy.
> DRAGjet


so he says...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> Well I just saw this,so were you happy with the cars.I know you also got your free one.Tom Stumpf



Yes, very happy and it was a pleasure to meet you. I know I saw you at the shows before but, I didn't know who you were. Thanks.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very nice body*

Good art-work, the color combinations are great.
My favorite the racing-green/copper stripes and copper/black stripes


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

For me, an added bonus of pre-ordering from Dash is that, with my horrible memory, when the package arrives it's a total surprise. I just got an email this morning telling me that a package is on the way. I wonder what I'll be getting... I know I'll like it.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Very cool..
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet, Chris.....now only if mine would show up soon, too!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Very cool..
> DRAGjet


WOW, I am impressed great fit even with the custom wheels. This one is a hit out of the park!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Very cool..
> DRAGjet


Chris,
Very nice! Great wheels!

Email me your address, I'll send you a couple Cobra Kits and Bus kits to see what you can do to spice them up!

[email protected]

Dan


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Kick ass!!!
Chris Rolph
3225 summitrun dr
independence,Ky 41051
859-356-1566
Please call me if you would,thanks!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Please call me if you would,thanks!


I'm not a 'phone' guy. ask Tom. I hate talking on the phone...

I'll get some kits out early next week.

Best Regards,

Dan


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Cool!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

This is my favorite color combo.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

One suggestion..maybe a license plate.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Off to the races!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dragula said:


> This is my favorite color combo.
> DRAGjet


 
Would have to agree! Picked up both versions of the black and gold combo. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET!! Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

They look great, I want to swap out the head on a few. Probably get it from r.r.r. they have a few cool ones.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ummmm...ok..these look nice and proportionate,but..to each his own.
DRAGjet




T-Jet Racer said:


> They look great, I want to swap out the head on a few. Probably get it from r.r.r. they have a few cool ones.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

You'll spend as much for RRR heads as the Dash body!lol!
DRAGjet


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea, I know, but I want a few with drivers not racers, maybe weidjack then. I do know Phil has a newer stlye or two not just the same old auroura driver.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Open face helmet and goggles,I got ya.
DRAGjet


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

went to your website and saw no info How much? Send me an email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Saw no prices at the website how much ? how do we order?
[email protected] let me know


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Saw no prices at the website how much ? how do we order?
> [email protected] let me know


Scott,
They are off the website until I have a chance to see what's left after all my orders are out... Did you want me to add your email address to my broadcast list so that you'll be notified when these and other cars are available?

Dan


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

They sold out that fast??


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I found my green one on eBay for a reasonable amount.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

twolff said:


> I found my green one on eBay for a reasonable amount.


 
That's where I was able to find the two gold/black versions and pleasantly surprised at an $11.95 BIN pricing. Was more than fair to me and they combined shipping. Glad to see they're still some decent sellers there.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

lenny said:


> ...
> Did you want me to add your email address to my broadcast list so that you'll be notified when these and other cars are available?
> 
> Dan


Please do [email protected]


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Every day, I have been jogging out to the post box hoping to find a parcel from Dash. Nuthin'...rats.
I know Dan really has his hands full and he is doing his level best but at least with Christmas, I get to count the days!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dont get your mullet in a twist..they will show up!lol!
Christian


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

joez870 said:


> Every day, I have been jogging out to the post box hoping to find a parcel from Dash. Nuthin'...rats.
> I know Dan really has his hands full and he is doing his level best but at least with Christmas, I get to count the days!


Joe,
Email me at [email protected] with your order number.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

lenny said:


> Joe,
> Email me at [email protected] with your order number.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Email sent!

Thank you, Dan.:thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Why not just go to the distributors. Like JAG Hobbies for instance.

http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/dash_cart.htm


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Why not just go to the distributors. Like JAG Hobbies for instance.
> 
> http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/dash_cart.htm


While I do my part for this hobby by shopping at my local brick and mortar, I also spend my slot dollars at various on-line stores. WHERE I spend said dollars depends mostly on need over price. I NEEDED to insure that I would have a pair of cobras in my collection and took advantage of Dans preorder offer. I also needed to get them in my hands as soon as possible. (so says my childlike mentality. LOL) All is well. The cars are on the way and I have done my part to help insure that Dan will keep producing fine additions to my cool collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yeah but....*

Now you don't have money left for a haircut!! .... Hey wait a minute,,, you planned that didn't you?  nd


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> Why not just go to the distributors. Like JAG Hobbies for instance.
> 
> http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/dash_cart.htm



I asked:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2256129&postcount=11

Thanks for the link though. I've been thinking about a Dash Cheetah. That's where I remember the white pipes and rollbar from


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Now you don't have money left for a haircut!! .... Hey wait a minute,,, you planned that didn't you?  nd


Am I THAT transparent, ND? If I cut my hair, I will lose my creative streak.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

joez870 said:


> While I do my part for this hobby by shopping at my local brick and mortar, I also spend my slot dollars at various on-line stores. WHERE I spend said dollars depends mostly on need over price. I NEEDED to insure that I would have a pair of cobras in my collection and took advantage of Dans preorder offer. I also needed to get them in my hands as soon as possible. (so says my childlike mentality. LOL) All is well. The cars are on the way and I have done my part to help insure that Dan will keep producing fine additions to my cool collection. :thumbsup:


This was not directed at anyone in particular. I just saw that there was some concern of cars being sold out. I noticed that Jag still has many cars listed, so I simply thought I could help.

Also vendors such as JAG help make sure Dash bodies will continue.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mine arrived and I have no complaints! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Mine arrived and I have no complaints! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr



I casually sauntered to the mail box, looked around made sure the Boss was not looking and sprung on it.. but nope not today.. sigh.. on midnights tomorrow so I will be home when the Postie rolls by i have a few questions for him anyways so maybe I will get my super dupper surprize package too..lol...


Dave


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> I casually sauntered to the mail box, looked around made sure the Boss was not looking and sprung on it.. but nope not today.. sigh.. on midnights tomorrow so I will be home when the Postie rolls by i have a few questions for him anyways so maybe I will get my super dupper surprize package too..lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


David,
Something is messed up with the post office... I sent your package priority mail on the 5th, it just now says that it arrived today at the Fort Worth processing facility.

I'll email the tracking number to you.

Dan


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

lenny said:


> David,
> Something is messed up with the post office... I sent your package priority mail on the 5th, it just now says that it arrived today at the Fort Worth processing facility.
> 
> I'll email the tracking number to you.
> ...


Thanks Dan, I see its in FW.. Mail has been scarey bad down here of late, They lost one of the pool cars, and a set of tires from Jack. I am actually off tomorrow till midnight think I will strap up and go see the postal lady see why things are being such a crap fest down here.. Thanks for checking I just figured it was in process.. was shocked when I saw the 5th on the form...


Dave


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

twolff said:


> I asked:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2256129&postcount=11
> 
> Thanks for the link though. I've been thinking about a Dash Cheetah. That's where I remember the white pipes and rollbar from



As it turns out the eBay seller was Lucky Bob's! Got a Dash Cheetah on the way too. I thought I had missed the boat on the Cheetahs


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Just arrived yesterday.....heh!
This post is two-fold.
First of all, Dan, these bodies came last week! They are everything I thought they should be. I have had no real time to play with them because my home has been in transition.
We moved a house-mate out and my adult daughter and her family upstairs and out of my slotcave (woot!) and we have a new baby in the family now. A new slotter! (Double woot! Avalon was born yesterday afternoon and details will follow soon in a new thread.) 

Dan, I am posting here because I wanted you to know that I really appreciate the way you jumped into getting my Cobra/Samba order squared away. Your service and quality are something to ring the bell about and I appreciate your efforts. :thumbsup:

Many thanks, Dan!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I should also add my cars arrived safe and sound the day after we saw then arrive in Fortworth.. Love the Us. postal system only took 10 days for priority mail.. lol.. worth the wait? you bet awesome cars keep up the good work...now if I can catch my postie one of these days I might not throttle him by the neck.. doubtful..lol...


Dave


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The Shelby and Cheetah arrived Friday. Very pleased with both. They really come alive on the track.


----------

